# Implantation and pregnancy failure - male factor



## Phoenix001 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ladies

I have had several implantation failures and blamed my body for it - we were using donor eggs from young donors and the only common factor in all treatments was my husband's sperm. I did lots of tests; stopping short from the chicago tests level 2 (had the level 1 done). The tests came out fine, nevertheless I had steroids, clexane, aspirin and still no success.
After doing extensive research I learnt that  50% of the infertility factor can be contributed to sperm.
My husband's sperm was tested a few years ago and was fine. The clinic is using ICSI, the embryos grow well to blastocyst stage but failed to implant.
Well, before I will go for the big expense with Chicago level 2 tests and treatment, we decided to do the sperm DNA fragmentation test. The test costs only £300 and I should have the results in a week.
The problem with sperm fragmentation is that the DNA damage  cannot be detected during the first days of embryo development as the male DNA 'kicks in' only at a later stage. Faulty  DNA from sperm causes implantation failure and early miscarriage.
I also learnt that some Spanish clinics now demand this test before they accept a couple for IVF treatment.
I also noticed that many couples who were trying for ages got pregnant when they run out of money and as a cheap option went for the embryo adoption treatment. 

So--anybody had any experience with the DNA fragmentation test for sperm??


----------



## fionad (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow P, this is very interesting. Sounds just like my circumstances also 4 fresh donor Ivfs with young donors and 1 frozen transfer - with no luck. I have Frosties to go back for and I am thinking of mixing them with Donor embryos. My uteros always appears fine also. I am going to research this test and speak to my RE about it. Thanks for the post. XF. How did your DH make out with the test.


----------



## dolfin (Jun 16, 2009)

I think the dna of the sperm plays an important role on the procedure.do the test and let us know.my hubby has over 50 which is really disappointg


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi dolfin,

came across this post while searching for information about DNA sperm test.
we are suffereing from IF due to my DH's poor swimmers.  We have done 3 IUI, 3 IVF/ICSI and 2 FETs, all have failed.  Now, we are considering to do this DNA test and was not sure if it is really useful.  My clinic tells me that its a waste of money to do this test as its only useful to determine if one has to do IVF or ICSI.  I keep reading different view points and I am really confused if I need to do it.  

If i may ask, What does a result of 50 signify in your case?  Just want to get some idea on this test.

Thanks,
HR


----------



## Bennybear (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello everyone,

We received a BFN today. As you can see from my signature - it was our third attempt.  

DH had a DNA fragmentation test done at the Doctor's Laboratory after our second attempt and it was 33% (should be below 20%) for the DNA Fragmentation Index (DFI) and 22% (I think it should be below 15% but not sure) for the High DNA Stainability (HDS) Test. 

We were advised that we might be able to bring the fragmentation down through supplements etc but that it might be a genetic issue. Anyway, we went to Zita West Clinic and did as much as we could (although not for the full recommended 3 months because of time) in terms of supplements, antioxidants etc but still received a BFN.  

It might be worth doing the test, if only to know the position and then attempt to remedy it if at all possible. 

Good luck to everyone.    

Bxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Bennybear, sorry to hear about your negative result, it's not easy is it


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Bennybear,

Thanks for replying with details.  
people say it takes complete 3 months for any supplements to take effect on the sperms.
May be its worth to wait for some months before taking another cycle.

-HR


----------



## Bennybear (Jul 1, 2009)

Beachgirl - thank you for your message. No, it isn't and as this may be the end of the road for us (because of my age) it is very difficult.

HR - thank you. We will definitely wait for the full 3 months if we do it again but still not sure what the future holds for us at this moment.

Best wishes to you both,

B x


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Bennybear: sorry to hear about your BFN.  

some docs don't recommend DNA fragmentation tests, because although higher levels of fragmentation are associated with higher levels of IVF failure (and also with miscarriage), men with high levels of fragmentation still often do manage to father children - so some docs see high levels of DNA fragmentation as unhelpful, and may expect it to take more cycles to have a live birth, but don't see it as an insurmountable problem as, apparently, a live birth is still farily likely given more cycles.


----------



## dolfin (Jun 16, 2009)

dna frag over 30 is considered a huge problem.miscarriages failure of implantation...most doctors dont seem to bother.it is  a fairly new discovery and not many things are known.


----------



## Buffy77 (May 27, 2010)

Hi girls, I too believe there could be an additional problem with myself or DH. A bit of history is 
ICSI 1- 2 expanding blasts transfered- BFN
ICSI 2- 2 expanding blasts transferred-BFP- 1 beautiful DD
ICSI 3- 1 blast transferred- BFN
ICSI 4- 1 day 2 transferred (thats all that fertalised) BFN

We are due back to the clinic for a review on 11th June. I am beginning to think we got lucky with DD. I would like more tests done. We have MF but I am also on clexene and steroids but doesnt seem to be making any difference. Are any of your DHs on supplaments? We are going to try taking them for a couple of months bfore cycling again. We are going to get DNA fragmentation test done too, but is there any way to improve this if the results come back poor?


----------



## girlinspain (Mar 27, 2008)

I've had 3 cycles at a Spanish clinic and a DNA fragmentation test was recommended as we have male factor (my eggs aren't  too good either!).  It only cost 150 euros and luckily Oh's result was 15 - well within the normal range.  The doctor also recommended taking an anti oxidant high in vitamin C/E.  It seems to be an accepted test here in Spain - shame it's not the same in the UK.

Just out of interest Phoenix - why are you having ICSI if your DH's sperm was thought to be ok?  I thought this was only for male factor.  Our clinic have done split of IVF/ICSI each time. You also mention that your DH had a sperm analysis a few years ago?  I'm surprised your clinic doesnt want something more up to date to help you with decisions re other tests and steps forward etc.  Don't feel you have to answer my probing questions..!


----------

